# الإسم العلمي لماء البلسم بالانجليزي



## شيخة الحضارم (9 سبتمبر 2013)

مساكم الله بالخير يا مهندسين 

أنا أبحث عن الإسم العلمي لماء البلسم ياريت تكتبونه لي باللغة باللغة الانجليزية .. قيل لي اسمه ديكوارت a لكنني أريد معرفة كتابته باللغة الانجليزية .. أتمنى أنكم تستطيعون مساعدتي ..

وأود أن أعرف عن مادة الـ edta، هل هذه المادة آمنة على البشرة أم ان استخدامها ممكن ان يسبب مشاكل للجلد وما الصيغة الكاملة لهذا الاختصار ؟؟


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشاءالله 58 مشاهدة ولا واحد عايز يتعب يده يرد على سؤالاتي ياغارة الله ايش حصل لكم ياأهل الكنانة؟؟؟ خلاص الخير خلص؟؟؟ المشاكل جمدتكم؟؟

الله يعينكم
عموماً أنا خلاص عرفت الاسم العلمي لماء البلسم باللانجليزية 
cetramonium chloride 

وعمنا قوقل أكرم منكم وحيزودني بمعلومات عن الـ EDTA


----------



## marmar7 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ماء البلسم اعتقد اسمه العلمى Behentrimomium Methosulfate
شمع البلسم أسمه العلمى Cetearyl Alcohol


----------



## zezo62 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

edta هو اختصار داى صوديوم تتراىايتيلين داى امين تترا اسيتك اسيد وهى ماده ليس لها تاثير على الجلد وتتم اضافتها الى الماء لكى تجعله يسر سهل التصبن وذلك لانها تتحد مع عنصر الكالسيوم والماغنيسوم اللذان يسببان عسر المياه


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (6 أكتوبر 2013)

marmar7 قال:


> ماء البلسم اعتقد اسمه العلمى Behentrimomium Methosulfate
> شمع البلسم أسمه العلمى Cetearyl Alcohol



كل الشكر والتقدير 
الله ييسر لك أهل الخير


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (6 أكتوبر 2013)

zezo62 قال:


> edta هو اختصار داى صوديوم تتراىايتيلين داى امين تترا اسيتك اسيد وهى ماده ليس لها تاثير على الجلد وتتم اضافتها الى الماء لكى تجعله يسر سهل التصبن وذلك لانها تتحد مع عنصر الكالسيوم والماغنيسوم اللذان يسببان عسر المياه



هل نستطيع استخدام هذه المادة في عمل صابون صلب خاص للاطفال بدون مشاكل ؟؟؟


الله يوفقك ويفتح عليك من واسع فضله 
مع شكري وتقديري ..


----------



## جابر ابوزيد سيد (22 يناير 2015)

الا سم العلمي لماء البلسم هو-- Cetyl Trimethyl Ammonium Chloride- ويختصر إالي -CTAC-سي تاك-وهو أيضا Cetrimmonium Chloride-الا سم الموضوع تحتة خط.-----


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (22 يناير 2015)

شيخة الحضارم. بنت حضر موت الابية . مبعث الفخر لكل عربى. ارض الاجداد . تحياتنا
عفوا لم ارى تساؤلاتك والله المشاكل فعلا شغلتنا عندك حق.
اولا قلوبنا معكم فى اليمن
ثانيا الصابون الصلب الشفاف للاطفال يتكون من زيوت وقلوى وكحول بالاضافة الى اللون والعطر 
الزيوت جوزالهند ويمكن خلطة باللوز او الزيتون او اى زيت اخر ويكون باجمالى 65%
محلول الصودا الكاوية تركيز 35% تقريبا فى حدود 10/15%
يضاف اللون المطلوب على الكحول مع العطر ايضا والكحول ايثيلى او ايزوبروبيلى ويضاف الجميع بنسبة 20%
يقلب جيدا ويكون خفيف كالماء ويوضع فى قوالب ثم يوضع فى الثلاجة حتى يصير صلب وشفاف
المطلوب الزيت يكون جيد وجديد لانه لو تاكسد بمعنى تزنخ يصنع شفافية غير كامله يصير هناك ضبابية فى الصابونه


----------

